
I just discovered that my online banking password is not case-sensitive - dopamean
Try it for yourself if you have a Capital One account. I just logged in with an entirely downcased password when the password I signed up with was mixed case.<p>What the hell? How is this allowed?
======
mantawolf
Not hashing passwords...

~~~
Nadya
Can convert inputs to all lower-case or all upper-case before hashing. The
result being people who mess up their capitalization or have CAPSLOCK on can
still login without issue.

This is a surprisingly common practice. Not one I agree with, personally, but
one I can at least see where the logic comes from.

